

Watch Sid Meier build a game in 48 hours - btilly
http://kotaku.com/5517715/watch-civilizations-creator-build-a-game-in-48-hours

======
jbyers
This is a really enjoyable video, especially if you've ever dabbled in game
development. By happenstance I sat next to Sid Meier on a bus at E3 a few
years ago. He seemed every bit as friendly and gracious as the video portrays,
which is great to see from someone who's firmly at "legend" status.

------
joeld42
And if that sort of thing sounds like fun, check out the LudumDare 48-hour
game making contest, just over a week away.

<http://www.ludumdare.com>

Any language/platform is welcome. I don't think anyone has been crazy enough
to try to write a game in lisp yet but of any of the FP junkies here want to
try it, that would be cool to see.

~~~
bokchoi
Here is a Lisp game design challenge that allows for a week:

<http://dto.github.com/notebook/lgdc.html>

~~~
sjf
A pity it's over for this year. I couldn't find any results or list of
entries. How did it go?

~~~
bokchoi
Here are the results on CLiki:

<http://www.cliki.net/LispGameDesignChallenge>

It looks like a few folks finished and posted their source.

------
adrianwaj
There are only two phases of a person's life: before Civilization, and after.

~~~
brandnewlow
Civilization has been a blight on my family. My dad brought it home from a
trip once only to have it contaminate first his brain, then mine. For years,
one of us would hide the thing or break the CD or just throw it out only to
eventually buy another copy or a new version when it comes out, being careful
to ignore the fact that we were both hopeless addicts.

The problem with the Civ games is that they make it easy to get into "flow"
state where you're just clicking around, doing stuff, constantly stimulated
etc. It's trouble, trouble I say.

~~~
eru
You should (not) try the original Master of Orion. Also available as
abandonware. It has some nice twists.

Sirian (<http://www.warpcore.org/~sirian/moo1/index.html>) has some very nice
reports on MoO games he played.

Stay away from MoO 2.

~~~
stralep
For me it is Master of Magic...

So old... And it still rocks :)

~~~
mortuus
so good! have fought with many a dosbox bringing this one back to life.

------
arvinjoar
I love stuff like this. I get so inspired when I see "Pirates of Silicon
Valley" or "Revenge of the nerds" or any other movie/documentary about
computer history. Please tell me if there's any other good computer history
movies/documentaries!

~~~
SteveC
I think you mean "Triumph of the nerds". There was a follow up to it called
"Nerds 2.0.1 - Brief History of the Internet"

------
frou_dh
I assume competitions like this have a liberal policy about using pre-existing
game/rendering engines else you could use up all your time piecing together
the low-level foundation and not get to any actual game design.

~~~
BoppreH
It became very clear with Meier's game and the Magician one, and it kinda make
the competition unfair, but it didn't seem to bother anyone. Or at least not
in front of the cameras.

~~~
vidar
He was not part of the competition.

~~~
BoppreH
I know, but he seemed to be playing by the rules.

------
BoppreH
I'll probably get hunted down and killed by this, but I think they could do
much better if they used Flash. For really quick projects, it's about as good
as a game making program can get.

~~~
teamonkey
At least one of the teams there was using Flash.

------
caffeine
Any chance there's some way of modifying the buffering in that video? It's
excruciating to watch it stutter through every frame, when I know that 10x-ing
the buffer size would completely solve my problem.

(This is a fundamental issue with Flash video players.)

~~~
pan69
I didn't had that problem but, was it just me or weren't there any controls on
the thing? I couldn't pause it or anything. Near the end the dog decided to
take a dump on the carpet and I had sit through the whole thing again after I
cleaned it up.

~~~
kidko
I didn't have any of those problems, actually. The video played fine and I had
controls the whole way through. FF 3.6 on an outdated Ubuntu distro here,
which I would have expected to have its share of problems if normal systems
did.

~~~
pan69
Hmm. I'm on Ubuntu as well (9.10). And in both FF and Chromium no controls.
Must be an issue with the Flash Player 10.1 beta 64-bit.

------
dmn001
original video source: [http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/4/14/oral-history-of-
gaming-g...](http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/4/14/oral-history-of-gaming-game-
godfather-sid-meier-and-the-48-hour-game)

------
BoppreH
Quite low on content for a 23 minute video, but entertaining nonetheless.

I would like to know more about their tools and developing/programming
practices, this was completely omitted from the recording.

~~~
BrandonM
With its length, it seems perfect for some kind of 30-minute episode on a
channel like G4. The production was pretty good in my opinion.

I agree about the development tools. Another thing I kind of missed was that I
felt they could have shown the top few games (and Sid's) being played more
than the brief snippets they gave us.

------
metamemetics
Check out 15:08 in the video. Sid Meier: best dressed man in video games?

------
lee
It's pretty amazing to see how much can get done in just 48 hours.

------
elblanco
This reminds me of a small demo party.

